# Конференция "Боли в спине и миофасциальные болевые синдромы"



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Авг 2006)

Глядеть тута :
http://www.painstudy.ru/conf2006/kazan_sept.htm
Если кто поедет напишите, что и как там было....


----------

